# Sensor para asiento (control de pasajeros)



## leotorres (May 6, 2011)

Hola, estoy en un proyecto en el cual voy a controlar los viajes de un taxi, velocidad, rumbo posicion (GPS). Lo que necesito tambien es colocar un sensor para detectar cuando sube un pasajero y cuando se baja, asi poder determinar la distancia y evitar los viajes que no son declarados por el chofer. 
Si conocen algun sensor o si me pueden dar alguna idea de como implementarlo se los agradeceria.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (May 6, 2011)

podes guiarte pod dos cosas, utilzar un sensor infrarojo pasivo, que se activara cuando hay una o varias personas tras habrir y cerrar la puerta trasera, tambien podrias sensar que una persona este sentada o no en los asientos


----------



## leotorres (May 6, 2011)

Hola, gracias por responder.
Pense lo de los sensores en las puertas (magneticos), pero si la persona se baja a buscar algo y luego sube para continuar el viaje, no tendria forma de detectarlo, el sistema supondria que es un nuevo pasajero.
Otro de los problemas es que el chofer no puede formar parte del control. 
Saludos


----------



## cansi22 (May 6, 2011)

Algun detector del peso en los asientos


----------



## pandacba (May 6, 2011)

Ya si quieres algo a ese nivel olvidate de sensores, video y listo....
El tema esta mal encarado, ya que debes colocar todas las premisas si no se termina postenado inutilmente para luego enterarse que algo nuevo deja por tierra lo propuesto, no es ordenado ni ayuda


----------



## leotorres (May 6, 2011)

pandacba: A mi me parecio claro. La idea es detectar cuando sube y cuando se baja al finalizar el viaje, si no seria imposible determinar la distancia del mismo desde el punto de inicio, como aclaro en el primer mensaje. De todos modos muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## leandro_or (May 6, 2011)

podrias poner un sensor en la puerta... y para finalizar el viaje hacerlo desde el reloj... tal vez es demasiado ovbia mi respuesta... aca en san luis todos los taxis son asi...
los sensores en los asientos son de presion
y se indica el fin dle viaje desde el reloj...


----------



## Scooter (May 7, 2011)

Muchos automóviles nuevos ya llevan sensores en los asientos (supongo que por presión) para detectar quien se ha puesto el cinturón de seguridad y quien no (en conjunción con el sensor de abrochado del cinturón). Igual se pueden usar.


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2011)

leotorres dijo:


> pandacba: A mi me parecio claro. La idea es detectar cuando sube y cuando se baja al finalizar el viaje, si no seria imposible determinar la distancia del mismo desde el punto de inicio, como aclaro en el primer mensaje. De todos modos muchas gracias.
> 
> Saludos



Vos mismo estas constestando una pregunta sin sentido entonces, es obvio que debes seguir una serie de secuencias muy secillas, cuando se toma el coche de alquiler se tiene un origen, un valor en kilometraje rodado, del vamos se sabe la distancia apróximada que debera recorrer, si se detuvo a comparar algo, o para lo que sea, muchas veces la puerta no se cierra ya que es una ida y vuelta rápida, segundo el vehiculo permanece parado ese lapso de tiempo, el taxímetro sigue corriendo, más señales de GPS tienes todo!!! es cuestión de ensamblar y ensayar y si aprece algo impresvisto, ver como solucionarlo


----------

